# Souvenir from Kyoto



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I spotted this in the window of a tiny antiques dealer whilst on a 3-day trip to Kyoto and thought it would make a great souvenir! The downside was carrying it around all day - it's a heavy old thing! It's a Seiko Vibron but other than that I don't know a lot about it and Google hasn't turned up much so I would welcome any knowledge that's out there...

Apologies for the poor pics - it's in my lounge which is very gloomy today.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear GASHEAD, what you have there is a Seiko Vibron electronic 6-jewel clock that uses a 150-vibration H-type oscillator instead of a regular balance in the governor system. This particular oscillator was developed by Seiko to run at 150Hz and to be virtually immune to changes in termperature (being made of a special alloy). I believe that these Seiko Vibron clocks are rather scarce so you have made a good find. As to the exact date of the clock, it is a tricky one because of the different stylistic cues found on your example. I reckon it probably falls into the 1960-1975 period.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Many thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

looks like blood stone/jasper, that would explain the weight, very nice too :thumbsup: would love to see the movement :yes:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no, not another tuning fork clock, I thought I knew about them all!

That is lovely and will now be on the lookout for one of them too.

Thanks for sharing


----------

